# Maryland Sheep and Wool



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone going to Maryland Sheep and Wool? http://www.sheepandwool.org/

I can't wait. I will be receiving my spinning wheel one week from today, and I can't wait to get to the festival and play with all the fiber!

If several of us are going, maybe we could all meet up someplace and meet in person, show off our purchases, whatever.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for asking. I just heard about it and checked out the website. Looks really fun and I think I will bring one or two of our knitting ladies from our retirement community group. What are the best things to do?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

BTW, congrats on getting your new spinning wheel. I don't spin, but I can imagine that it's very exciting to get a new piece of equipment.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I've not been yet, this is my first year. 

The advice I was given was "Wear comfortable shoes, and try not to get too overwhelmed."

Maybe someone else will respond with more advice.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I wanted to go. My niece lives not too far. Thought I could combine a visit with her and the Sheep and Wool but it's not working out.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

thegrape said:


> I wanted to go. My niece lives not too far. Thought I could combine a visit with her and the Sheep and Wool but it's not working out.


Oh that sucks, I'm so sorry. That would have been lovely! Hopefully things come together for a visit soon!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Maryland Sheep is one of the biggest shows on the east coast and I go every year. It is absolutely fantastic! Expect to go into tactile and visual overload.
Since it is located at the fairgrounds, expect lots of walking and hoards of people. Saturday is usually more crowded than Sunday. So put on your walking/running shoes, and get ready for the time of your life!


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

I've gone to Sheep and Wool Festival several years. It's not too overwhelming size-wise. I agree w/Debbieb that there is visual and tactile exciting experiences. There is dye, raw wool, cleaned wool, dyed wool, items knitted, crocheted. It's exciting to see the extent of wool activities. And yes, wear good walking shoes. Last year I also went to the Alpace Festival, similar to the sheep and wool festival except smaller. I live in the Baltimore area if some folks would like to meet at the festival, let me know. Gail


----------



## nitt'ngnanny (Jun 30, 2011)

I went last year on a Saturday and was totally overwelmed! Said I would never go back. But that was last year! Since then, I've learned so much about knitting, yarn, took classes, now I'm hooked. Can't wait to go again. My friend said Sunday is a better day, especially in the morning. And, be sure to remember where you park your car because the field is one huge parking lot with no numbered rows. It's very easy to misplace your car. Take it from one who knows!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I'm going on Sun withy family--can't wait.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> I've not been yet, this is my first year.
> 
> The advice I was given was "Wear comfortable shoes, and try not to get too overwhelmed."
> 
> Maybe someone else will respond with more advice.


Absolutely wear comfortable shoes, dress for the weather and be prepared for crowds. Go early (and I do mean EARLY) in the morning. If you have a shopping cart bring it, or try to park as close as you can. That fair grounds gets wedding night full if you get my drift by noontime and it can be a hike to your car. Bring an umbrella, wear a hat. Don't get carried away or you'll spend the mortgage. There is a lot to see, and don't miss the auctions at the top of the hill (did anyone tell you that the fair grounds is a hill and you get to walk up and down it to see everything and get to the parking area?). It can be less crowded Sunday, but don't let that stop you from going Saturday. If you want T-shirts and such and you can order them in advance, do it--that becomes a very lonnnnnnnnnng line. Get the catalog in advance on-line and decide where you want to go to first.

And don't spend the mortgage. I don't get to go often (it's an 8 hour drive for me) and I can get carried away (we don't talk about my first time down there, people don't believe I spent that much money in less than four hours). Have fun. And prepare yourself to come up to Rhinebeck in October.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

thegrape said:


> I wanted to go. My niece lives not too far. Thought I could combine a visit with her and the Sheep and Wool but it's not working out.


Go anyway.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

Rhinebeck huh? I just put it on my calendar, but who knows if my schedule will let me make that.

Can't wait till I'm doing Fiber Stuffs for a living, and things like that become required business trips!  (come one lottery!)


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> Rhinebeck huh? I just put it on my calendar, but who knows if my schedule will let me make that.
> 
> Can't wait till I'm doing Fiber Stuffs for a living, and things like that become required business trips!  (come one lottery!)


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!! You and me both. Rhinebeck is the third weekend of October. Make your reservations now. Get to know some of the vendors (you'll see some of them at both festivals) and talk to them about running a fiber business.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YAY!!! MD Wool and Sheep!!! You betcha I'm going. It's like Christmas. I'll be there both days. This is the first year I get to write it off as a business expense, so my husband can't say a darn thing about the major damage I plan on doing with stash enhancement. Yahoo!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm booked on a bus trip there with my local yarn group! Can't wait. I love the choices there and the atmosphere...like the county fair!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

stevieland said:


> YAY!!! MD Wool and Sheep!!! You betcha I'm going. It's like Christmas. I'll be there both days. This is the first year I get to write it off as a business expense, so my husband can't say a darn thing about the major damage I plan on doing with stash enhancement. Yahoo!


And I'll bet you do, too. I haven't been down in several years, but I do want to go again. One of these years when I have the extra money kicking around. It's the only one DH hasn't been to and I'd take him if only to do the driving (no, I lie, he's never been to the Maine Fiber Frolic, I do that one alternate years). He's not fond of Rhinebeck, but he's been. I'm sure we know many of the same vendors, and miss some of those who are now gone. My stash doesn't need enhancement, which doesn't mean that I don't enhance it anyway <G>.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Maryland Sheep & Wool is my favorite place to spend 2 days. My friend & I will stay a hotel. We will leave Friday from Middlebourne, West Virginia. Where shall we meet?
Betty


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Maryland Sheep & Wool is my favorite place to spend 2 days. My friend & I will stay a hotel. We will leave Friday from Middlebourne, West Virginia. Where shall we meet?
Betty
How about a knitted or crocheted pin of certain color? We will know you are a Pardise member!


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Maryland Sheep & Wool is my favorite place to spend 2 days. My friend & I will stay a hotel. We will leave Friday from Middlebourne, West Virginia. Where shall we meet?
Betty
How about a knitted or crocheted pin of certain color? We will know you are a Pardise member!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

What about something with the letters KP dispalyed. I'd like to meet up. I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My family & I will be at the festival on Sunday. I will have a red shirt on with the word Jamaica on it. I will be walking with a cane if this helps. I'll try to have something with KP on it too. Carlyta


----------



## nitt'ngnanny (Jun 30, 2011)

Are there vendors selling shawl pins at the festival?


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Carlyta I'll look for you. If a white haired lady looks your way, with spiked hair-that will be me. I'm trying to come up with something to have the letters KP. 
WV Betty



Carlyta said:


> My family & I will be at the festival on Sunday. I will have a red shirt on with the word Jamaica on it. I will be walking with a cane if this helps. I'll try to have something with KP on it too. Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok I will be with my 2 daughters & 2 grand kids (a boy & a girl)--4 & 5). Carlyta


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

WV Betty and Carlyta, I would like to join you and will look for you though there are so many people it will be interesting to see. I'll go Sunday also and wear a shirt w/KP on it large enough to see. I'll be w/my sister. I'm 5'3" and "pleasingly plump" as my grandmother used to say. My hair is slightly curled (perm) and white streaks in light beige hair. Gai.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Gail--l will have a red t shirt on with the word Jamaica on it. I'll be walking with a cane. I'm going to try to have something with KP on it too. Carlyta


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> Anyone going to Maryland Sheep and Wool? http://www.sheepandwool.org/
> 
> I can't wait. I will be receiving my spinning wheel one week from today, and I can't wait to get to the festival and play with all the fiber!
> 
> If several of us are going, maybe we could all meet up someplace and meet in person, show off our purchases, whatever.


so excited for you
I live near by and am going, not sure which day yet, depends on weather

am picking up a donate loom for my local national battlefield so I will be there


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

they will be there selling EVERYthing you can imange and some you cant to do with fiber


nitt'ngnanny said:


> Are there vendors selling shawl pins at the festival?


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> thegrape said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to go. My niece lives not too far. Thought I could combine a visit with her and the Sheep and Wool but it's not working out.
> ...


I completely agree
Go on Sunday


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

71bear and Carlyta, Looks like sunday will be the best weather-wise. Saturday's weather report looks like rain. I'm looking forward to meeting you both is we find each other. Good luck. Gail


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

I went on Sunday but missed seeing you Carlyta and others w/KP on. It was crowded and I realized if I watched for certain clothing items I would miss looking at the yarn etc. I was so happy looking and feeling. I bought some merino wool, some alpaca and some cashmere. I promisted myself several years ago that I would buy some cashmere on my next visit. When I finished all the buildings including the large exhibit hall, I was pooped and my hips hurt. There were more tents further down beyond all the food and buildings. I just couldn't muster up the energy to go to them. I also bougt a woven jacket, The weaver had wonderful items and the workmanship was excellent. And the weather was perfect since it was cooler and overcast. It was a great day. Gail


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I went on Saturday and was relatively well behaved. I didn't buy a single skein of yarn. I only bought 8oz of Polworth roving. I also bought a brand new, walnut finish, Kromski Sonata to spin it on. 

I have done about an oz so far and LOVE it.... can't wait to get home from work today.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

I went Saturday and splurged big time! 50% off cashmere fingering wt. started the ball rolling (5 skeins!) then some merino/bamboo lace (1 skein of 1000 yards!), Prime Alpaca lace (2 skeins) Alpaca/Silk lace (2 skeins) and finally some Prime Alpaca fingering (1 Skein). 

At least I have my purchases done for X-mas! Now I just need to start in on all the scarf and shawl projects!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I was there on Saturday. I did a lot of shopping in the few hours I had. I bought a Prism/Laura Bryant sweater kit...my big splurge! I also got silk skeins to make a shawl, merino to make a sweater, and wool/silk for another shawl. I knit four hours each way going to and from the show and now my hand hurts too much to knit!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. I did go on Sunday but didn't really see any thing that "hit" me as far as yarn was concerned. I try to look for something that is unusual. I was there from 10-1. I started on the other side up from the main bldg and worked my way down. I saw the sheep being sheared and saw some Alpacas. I met the author of The Circular Knitting Workshop and bought Ann Budd's Sock Knitting Master Class book. I walked for 3 hours and of was fun and good exercise.And the weather was just right. Carlyta


----------



## nitt'ngnanny (Jun 30, 2011)

My friend and I went on Sunday morning. Perfect day - not too crowded - not too hot. Even found a bench to sit down, rest, and watched some of the Alpacas while we ate lunch. They are so cute! We both had to buy stuffed alpaca animals for our grandchildren. Bought some soft, soft, soft cotton from Kiparoo Farm for a baby blanket. We especially like the ladies at Uncommon Threads. Purchased yarn there, too. It was a fun day!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I saw the Alpacas too. I remember "Cisco". He had just been sheared. He was so cute. To see more Alpacas check out the Pax River Farm in Upper Marlboro MD at paxtriveralpacas.com. The owners have open houses where you can meet their Alpacas. They also have a shop where you can sit and knit and buy the Alpacas' yarn. Carlyta


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

I went to the Alpaca Festival earlier this year. There are so many ranches that raise them in this area and have lovely yarns available. Am learning so much and having fun at the saame time. gail


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I know what you mean. The owners of the farm invited me to help with the shearing of their Alpacas. We had a good time and it was very interesting. Will post pics on KP soon. Carlyta


----------

